# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Ya que nos gusta hablar de nada ...

## 3_de_diamantes

Pues eso, ya que nos gusta hablar de nada, propongo que entre todos escribamos la historia más mágica de todas....

Solo podemos escribir una o dos frases cada vez. Intentemos no matar la historia a la primera de cambio, ni irnos a los nubes (cosa imposible), y sobre todo respeto, mucho respeto ..... Empiezo yo ...


Se encontraba nuestro amigo Magic O'Malley tomando unas pintas de birra en una oscura taberna de Innisfree cuando de repente entró por la puerta .....

----------


## ExTrEm0

... el gran Ignoto. Este personajillo retó al gran O'Malley a cambiarse el sombrero. Con rotundidad, la respuesta de O'Malley fue...

----------


## Ledes

... "lo aceptaré, pero tendrás que hacer algo a cambio por mí" E Ignoto contestó: ¿Qué es ese algo que quieres que haga por tí?. Y O'Malley contestó...

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¡¡¡¡¡PRESENTAME A CHATINAS!!!!

Y de allí aparecieron Claudia, Zhoraida por arte de magia ...

Con lo que O'Malley tubo que cambiarse el sombrero.

Luego los 4 magos se fueron a ....

----------


## Ledes

a una sombrerería porque a las magas no les gustaba el nuevo sombrero de O'Malley ya que ahora parecía un profano.

Pero en la sombrerería paso una cosa muy extraña.

Los cuatro magos se encontraron con...

----------


## ExTrEm0

...el mismísimo David Blaine!!!  Quería comprarse un sombrero para hacer su nueva e innovadora ilusión:  sacar un conejo de un sombrero. O'Malley fue más allá y le propuso un concurso. Se trataba de quién hacía peor magia...

----------


## Azran

David blaine saco una moneda y dijo: "watch..." y mordió la moneda, Entones O´Malley saco su ...

----------


## YaGo

sacó su fantástica varita mágica multicolor, con la que, dando un toquecito 

mágico a la moneda de Blaine...

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

Hizo que ésta desapareciera y se transformase en el mismísimo Cyril, de repente unos gritos enloquecidos se escuchaban de fondo, eran unos turistas japoneses que no podían creer.......

----------


## Patito

... que David Blaine estuviera dándole mordiscos en la cocorota a Cyril, por lo que los japoneses sacaron sus katanas y...

----------


## Jeff

"...pusieron al pobre de Cyril, malherido, en la orgami del mismisimo Copperfield que casualmente estaba ahi. Atravesaron con sus katanas a la Origami, pero en vez de Cyril salio..."

----------


## zarkov

...el conejo de Blaine. Un conejo peludo, suave, alto... ¿alto? ¿Cómo era posible que un conejo pudiera medir seis pies y medio? A menos que...

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

..que no fuera un conejo, y fuera Ignoto, el cual hizo aparecer O'Malley para acabar con moral del pobre Blane. Lo importante vino después cuando...

----------


## magomago

Aparecio el sombrerero loco del cuento de Alicia en el Pais de las maravillas  en la escena del cuento reclamándole el sombrero a Magic´O´Malley ,amenazandole con avisar a la SGAE si no le pagaba derechos de autor por uso indebido de su sombrero.
Pero cuando O´Malley le iba a pagar en pintas de Guiness la contribución , se dio cuenta que el sombrerero era..........

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

el ruso Zarkov pretendiéndo hacerse con la propiedad de la chistera de O'Malley, que es la fuente de su arte mágico. Al verse descubierto, el ruso...

----------


## Azran

Sacó el diccionario de la real academia y lo lanzó al aire, haciendo una missdirección fortisima sobre O`Malley y los demás momento que aprovecho para....

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Echar grandes dosis de vodka en las pintas de la concurrencia que, tras beberlas se cogieron un gran colocón que les hizo que creyeran ver aparecer por la puerta al mismísimo...

----------


## Damael

Blaine haciendo magia. ¿Blaine haciendo magia? se preguntaron todos, ¿pero que nos ha hecho el ruso? visiones como esta nos llevaran a la tumba a menos que nos despierte.............

----------


## Némesis

...les despertó un novato entrando de golpe en la taberna, preguntando cómo se hacía el juego del pañuelo que desaparece del puño. Ignoto contestó: "......

----------


## zarkov

...que te lo explique el genio de la lámpara de Aladino". De pronto, el genio se materializó ¿Me habéis llamado? El genio se páro en el quicio de la puerta y dirigiéndose a O'Malley , que daba muestras de perder todos los puntos del carnet de conducir debido al vodka del ruso, dijo...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

'Get a card, any card' al tiepo que abría una baraja en abanico. ¡Cielo Santo! El genio era un antepasado de blaine. Tomaron una carta cada uno de los 52 asistentes y, al mirarla, vieron una caricatura de Tamariz que, a carcajada limpia y con sonido de violines, les decía:...

----------


## Némesis

..."mira que llegáis a ser cafurcios". En realidad no hablaba, era Ignoto que también dominaba la ventriloquía. Entonces, el novato replicó: "...

----------


## Damael

eh, eh, que yo no soy de Cafurcia, soy de Albacete, y solo quería que me explicaran un truco, pero ya veo que sois todos unos magos prepotentes, que os creeis alguien por saber dos truquillos de nada, a lo que uno de los magos, visiblemente ofendido..........

----------


## zarkov

...dijo: y éste que se ríe, ¿quién é?
¡Hereje, hereje! -Gritó desde una esquina Azran mientras estaba terminando de grabar un vídeo de ases-
El novato no se había repuesto de su asombro cuando...

----------


## ExTrEm0

...apareció MJJMarkos para darle varias collejas a todos los allí presentes y decir que él era (incluso) mejor mago que Blaine, que él incluso sabía hacer desaparecer una carta en sus manos, pero cuando lo fue a enseñar...

----------


## Goreneko

... hizo la gran missdirection 'rascada de huevos', con lo que las féminas allí presentes no pudieron evitarlo, y el camarero, que no era otro que la cuarta reencarnación de Chriss Angel, tuvo que utilizar la fregona sobre la que estaba haciendo la flotación sin trucos de cámara...


(edito porque creo que lo de tocarse la entrepierna era de Yago, no de mjj jejeje)

----------


## YaGo

Resultando que SÍ utilizaba trucos de cámara. Allí mismo, detrás de ellos estaba O'Malley grabando. ¿O'Malley? ¿Cómo era posible? Este hombre se materializaba en cualquier lugar cuando quería, dando quebraderos de cabeza...

----------


## Goreneko

hablando sin metáforas porque era muy aficionado a quebrar cabezas con el diccionario de la RAE, porque nadie sabe que bajo su sombrero se esconde una cabeza que ya fue quebrada, y por venganza va quebrando cabezas. Mientras él grababa, se levantó un tipo de una mesa...

----------


## zarkov

...diciendo: yo he venido a hablar de mi vídeo. Me tenéis que puntuar, me tenéis que puntuar. En ese momento Gandalf volvió la cabeza y con los ojos inyectados en sangre dijo:...

----------


## YaGo

¡NO!¡NO!,¡No hablaremos sobre tu vídeo!¡No lo votaremos JAMÁS!

A lo que el tipo, acongojado, contestó...

----------


## Némesis

..."dejemos de hablar de esto, que es alto secreto". Pusieron la contraseña en un microchip y entraron todos juntitos al área secreta, donde se revelaban todos los trucos del Universo, a parte de ver a cierta usuaria del foro en pelotas, claro, y entonces...

----------


## zarkov

...ocurrió. Cientos de miles de nuevos usuarios poniendo posts sin sentido para conseguir los 50 mensajes, logro que llevaría aparejado el privililegio de ver las fotos. Sí, sus fotos. Las fotos de...

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Ella en bikini con zhoraida montandoselo con Gandalf, bajo la antenta mirada de ....

----------


## ExTrEm0

...JuanPincha, que desde la encantadora ciudad de La Plata lo veía todo desde su bola de cristal. Dicha bola podía ver todo, y fue creada por...

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Nassuade, un viejo egipcio muy amigo de Eidan. Por aquel entonces, Pincha y Eidan ..

----------


## zarkov

... formaban el famoso dúo cómico con el que tanta fama consiguieron a lo largo y ancho de este mundo: los hermanos Malasombra. Eidan, que no estaba muy de acuerdo con Pincha, no tardó en dejarle plantado en cuanto comenzó a amasar una gran fortuna. Pincha viajó hacia Australia...

----------


## Goreneko

para ir en busca de Palmer, y batirle a duelo a un videomontaje y poder hacer así la competencia a Blaine, pero Pincha realmente lo que quería era amasar más fortuna y vengarse de su antigua pareja de trabajo. De camino a Australia...

----------


## KaitoKid

...maquinó un malvado plan basado en un video tan perversamente creado que dejaría por los suelos a su antiguo compañero de trabajo, en el vídeo podía verse claramente...

----------


## si66

Que no tenia ningun tipo de trampa y todo era producto del engaño visual gracias a sus dedos delgados y habilidosos. Fue ahi cuando Palmer decidió...

----------


## zarkov

...-este chico será mi predilecto. Pincha no daba crédito a sus oídos. Yo, juanito, el discípulo de Palmer.
Mientras tanto Eidan masticaba su perverso plan al tiempo que su barba ondulaba graciosamente. Volaría a Berlín aquella misma tarde...

----------


## Dow

para maldecir el foro, haciendo que la gente que escribía sin sentido para ver las fotos de Ella en bikini se quejaran cuando veían un post como este, y así nadie hiciera caso a los videos de Juanpincha, pero Juan se percató de su plan...

----------


## Mr.Korben

....Y de las mismisimas entreñas de la tierra, chaskeo los dedos y saco un Chapulin Colorado, el cual le dijo que contara con su astucia. De esta manera, Juan y el Chapulin Colorado se dirigieron....

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

a la droguería más cercana a comprar una bayeta pues, a falta de bola de cristal, úsaron la balleta para ascar brillo a la lampiña cabeza de Marco Antonio y vieron el ella que el futuro nos deparaba la visita de...

----------


## Azran

Jessica Alba!!! que estaba empezando a estudiar cartomágia. Con los ojos así  :shock: decidieron....



*Pincha aqui para ver lo que vieron*

----------


## KaitoKid

...crear un torneo de magos para ver quién era el maestro de la nueva integrante del foro en el que todo el mundo se había vuelto majara...(tanto escribir... :P)

----------


## Marco Antonio

Por fin Eidany lo vió claro, Hqbía que desacerse de Juan Pincha...... Ese día en la cinta transportadora de maletas de la terminal 4 de Barajas... una maleta, más llena de lo debido, se introducía en un avión hacia no se sabe donde....

----------


## YaGo

...Esa maleta contenía EL MAL, como lo llamaba Eidan. EL MAL era la última oportunidad de Eidan para deshacerse de Juan, pero resultó que se encontró con...

----------


## ExTrEm0

...una huelga de pilotos de Iberia!!!! Eidan, muy cabreado, habló con un piloto de Iberia diciéndole que si no lo llevaba a donde él quería...

----------


## Marco Antonio

Comenzaría a hacer levitar su bolígrafo.... o lo que es peor... Comenzaría a realizar un sondeo a todas las azafatas de Iberia realizando un cuestionario sobre su persona, y al final entregaría un informe e incluso las tablas de datos absolutos!!!!, quedaba poco tiempo....

----------


## zarkov

...para realizar el sortilegio.
Mientras, Juan pataleaba dentro de la maleta. Y tanto ruido hizo que una camarera del Martini en patines se acercó, inclinó su estilizado torso mientras cinco dientes de la cremallera de su escote se desengranaban. Comenzó a abrir la maleta y entonces una sombra apareció tras ella...

----------


## Marco Antonio

.- Soy JACKS muñeca ¿me buscabas?. No, es broma, mi nombre es Finn Mac Cumhail, del grupo musical ABBEY GROUP, y hemos perdido a uno de nuestros Irlandeses con sombrero... ¿Lo habeis visto por aquí?...

----------


## ExTrEm0

"Creo haberlo visto, se fue con un tipo con pinta de ser de Europa del Este, quizá ruso, fue a Barcelona a secuestrar a Mariano para que le diera el poder del foro o algo así le oí..."

----------


## eidanyoson

...Juanito aprovechó que el centro de atención estaba ubicado justo encima del ombligo de la azafata para escabullirse entre el gentío.
 Una poderosa mano le paró...

----------


## ExTrEm0

...era Criss Angel, quien sin titubear dijo "Watch!!". Y empezó a subir verticalmente por una pared, lo cual despistó a Criss y Juan aprovechó para escapar, pero...

----------


## zarkov

...un aviso sonó por megafonía: -Señores viajeros quedan cancelados todos los vuelos hasta nueva orden de los de siempre.
Mientras, en otro lugar, en el interior del bosque y a la luz de una hoguera...

----------


## YaGo

...Xavi-Z, el hacedor de hechizos, planeaba un malévolo plan contra...

----------


## 2 de trebol

...ExTrEmO, que era el cabezilla de un grupo preparado para desmantelar una organizacion de...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

..mafiosos criminales que vendían auténticos DVD's originales de... ¡DAVID BLAINE! Semejante atentado contra la humanidad solo podría ser detenido por Mariano de Sosa (Sosaman) que con su enorme poder de oráculo del foro invocó al espíritu de....

----------


## YaGo

...¡UN CONEJO-MAGO DE 357 KG DE PESO CON SOMBRERO DE COPA! Este Conejo era una de las mascotas del susodicho y anteriormente citado O'Malley, que, estando por allí...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

...guió al interior del susodicho bosque a un grupo de chatinas desbocadas alas que pretendía dar muestra de sus artes amatorias. Y estnado en plena faena erótico-festiva, aparecieron Ignoto y sus cuarenta novatos queines, al grito de ¿Sabéis cómo se hace ese truco de O'Malley?, levantaron tal polvareda que al disiparse se encontraron rodeados por...

----------


## Zurraspas

...Miguel, el cual les mostro su gran sonrisa, y con un par de polvos magicos "chas"...

----------


## zarkov

...aparecieron siete gigantes embutidos dentro cuero negro y brillante, que al grito unánime de -yo primero, yo primero- se lanzaron sin cuidado sobre un desesperado O'Malley al que comenzaron a arrebatarle...su chistera.
O'Malley apenas logró farfullar un -con eso no, con eso no-. Sus quejidos no sirvieron de nada porque...

----------


## Zurraspas

...Porque Miguel que era quien dominaba a los gigantes hizo que O'malley, dejara su calva al descubierto, y con el resplandor, los gigantes uyeron despavoridos quedando Miguel indefenso y...

----------


## eidanyoson

...Bajo el poder hipnótico de la perilla a medio afeitar del irlandés.
 Éste, aprovechando su supremacía momentanea le convenció...

----------


## YaGo

...de que Blaine y Oz PearlMan eran mejores magos que Juan Tamariz y Fred Kaps. ¿Quien podría llegar a pensar eso? Nada menos que...

----------


## ign

...Tony Gambero. El irlandés O'Malley le miró perplejo y le dijo...

----------


## Jmac

*En El Laboratorio*

( Mientras tanto, en un recondito laboratorio de un pais Africano se cocia el mayor reto de todos los juegos. Sin saberlo alguien de incognito y con grandes poderes de invisibilidad grababa todo el evento. Pero...)

----------


## Felipe

...cuando Claudia iba a subir lo que había grabado para desenmascarar a O'Malley, apareció Mariano, claramente enfadado, y dijo...

----------


## ExTrEm0

..."Hay que leerse las normas del foro. Por cierto!! Tenemos las barajas en oferta!! Bueno bonito y barato!!!"

Todos se quedaron sorprendidos y...

----------


## Zurraspas

...Apareció unas Bicycle tamaño Super Jumbo, y le dijo a Mariano " yo soy tu padre"...

----------


## Marco Antonio

¿Es ahí cuando pierde la mano con una de esas guillotinas que parecen trucadas pero que no lo están y entonces le colocan la mano Biónica y se entera de que La princesa ELLA es su hermana? 
 :?:

----------


## zarkov

No. Para asegurarse le hacen a ELLA un test de empatía por si fuera una replicante y retirarla.

----------


## Felipe

Al descubrir que sí es una replicante y que su manejo con las bolas de esponja es sólo fruto de la electrónica, intentaron desconectarla, pero...

----------


## Jmac

> *En El Laboratorio*
> 
> ( Mientras tanto, en un recondito laboratorio de un pais Africano se cocia el mayor reto de todos los juegos. Sin saberlo, alguien de incognito y con grandes poderes de invisibilidad grababa todo el evento. Pero...)


nadie sospecharba que habia otro mago mejor que el que grababa, tenia mejores dotes de invisibilidad y segundo de abordo en el proyecto que revolucionaria la MAGIA tanto en imagenes como en escritos.

PD: ( Cada vez que se me ocurra algo, a partir de ahora lo continuaré con "*En El Laboratorio*" para no "rerepetir", tambien si puedo, seguire el hilo de lo que escribais en esta historia, que quien sabe si llegara a ser un Novel)

----------


## Ella

me indigno, nadie hace mension a mis delirios ninfomaniacos chechuales... :-(

----------


## Jmac

no habia manera de borrarle la memoria, a esto que aparecio un recien llagado y replico:
- porque no usamos una Descarga Eléctrica del tal ese Yigal Mesika para fundir el sistema operativo y le ponemos uno nuevo con _VISTA_, asi si hay que empezar de nuevo, como reseteará solo, solucionado y de paso

----------


## Jmac

> me indigno, nadie hace mension a mis delirios ninfomaniacos chechuales... :-(



le quitamos sus delirios ninfomaniacos chechuales... pero entoces...

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

pero... apareció DarkHairy dando una lección de magia, y todos fueron a escuchar sus sabias palabras que decian ...

----------


## Xavi-Z

.... si haceis magia en manga corta, jamás, jamás, jamás de los jamases llevéis reloj de pulsera porque...

----------


## Jmac

se quedareis sin el aunque lo camufleis de color carne y si os descuidais desaparece hasta las bragas

----------


## eidanyoson

Al hablar de bragas, Ella, la replicante ninfómana, aparació como por arte de magia como dios la trajo al mundo...

----------


## zarkov

...y si llevas el reloj puesto y sin mangas se pueden enganchar los pelos si estáis dando salida a los instintos ninfomaníacos chechuales de...

----------


## Felipe

> Al hablar de bragas, Ella, la replicante ninfómana, aparació como por arte de magia como dios la trajo al mundo...


...pero ya no era la misma. La habían conectado al ordenador principal para modificar su programación defectuosa y así conseguir que fuera una replicante al servicio de la comunidad. No obstante, el programador volvió a fallar e introdujo un código malicioso que hizo que...

----------


## eidanyoson

Abandonara su cometido de moderar y pareciera más morena y con el pelo más largo para disimular. Algo muy muy godo iba a pasar 
cuadno se juntaran todas las partes...

----------


## Sabrina

... provocando un gran cortocircuito con graves efectos secuendarios!!! Los presentes no daban crédito a lo que estaban viendo!! De aquél cuerpo había salido otro cuerpo, de mujer claro, una interlude multi-neuro-celular!! Aquélla mujer era...

----------


## Marco Antonio

"LA CATALANA".... y como estaba la catalana..... mejor que la crema. Quien lo diría cuando.....

----------


## Xavi-Z

.... la CATALANA era el mismísimo Mariano Sosa... ¿Cómo? ¿Mariano una mujer? Así es. Mariano, deprimido y enfadado por las burlas recibidas tras su nueva foto de avatar había decidido operarse y allí estaba Mariana, decidida a ....

----------


## Sabrina

... ir con la cabeza bien alta!! A pesar de lo molestos que resultaban sus nuevos pechos, aquello merecía la pena antes que soportar las burlas y humillaciones de todo el personal. Y suerte que la silicona le salió barata porque...

----------


## DarkHairy

si no solo se hubiera podido comprar un seno artificial y tendria que andar cojo de un pecho teniendo que.....

----------


## Sabrina

... ponerse el otro postizo a base de calcetines o clinex! Pero tan estaba encantado con su nueva imagen, que no pensaba en otra cosa que en...

----------


## ExTrEm0

...O'Malley!!!  Y es que lo tenia totalmente enamorado, con sus buenos modales, su gran...chistera, el esfuerzo en que todos escriban bien, sus 1200 mensajes sin sentido... lo tenia totalmente enamorado pero claro, el gran O'Malley...

----------


## Sabrina

... estaba locamente enamorado de otra!! Y eso hacía sufrir a la recién operada Mariana, pobrecita ella, tan enamorada de aquel super-hombre con chistera... que a su vez no hacía otra cosa que pensar en aquella otra mujer... en...

----------


## eidanyoson

Ignoto el Calvoroto, porque O´malley, en su vejez prematura no veía vien, y miraba con "buenos ojos" el misterio que había tras aquellas oscuras gafas...

----------


## Jmac

¡¡¡¡  QUIETOJ QUE NADIE ZE MUEVA, TO ER MUNDO AR ZUELO!!!!

Que con ezas gafaz ozcuraz y nueztra capa de invezibilida*, zolo ze pue ve lo que ezta delante, azin pazamoz dezaperzibidos, y cuando paze zin que ze de cuenta le corgamoz un ignozente...

invezibilida*= dentro ve zi abilida, zin bilida no ze ve.

----------


## Sabrina

... y mientras, el tiempo pasaba y Mariana seguía locamente enamorada de O'Molley y O'Malley no dejaba de pensar en Ignoto y a su vez Ignoto sólo...

----------


## ExTrEm0

...insultaba al personal, apareció un ser monumental, con un cuerpo de escándalo y una belleza sublime, que respondía al nombre de...

----------


## dreaigon

...Sabrima que se acercó a O´Malley y le pegó un pellizco que lo hizo despertar, todo habia sido un sueño asi que se levanto y...



(siento chafarlo peor esto ya estaba cogiendo una rutina...)

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

y O'Malley se encontraba de nuevo en esa oscura taberna de Innisfree, de la que nunca llego a salir, con innumerables jarras de cerveza vacías a su alrededor. Todo parecía normal.

Al día siguiente …

----------


## dreaigon

...Habia quedado con una señora para hacer un espectaculo infantil asi que preparo sus juegos, peor al llegar al lugar donde habia quedado para realizar magia encontró que los niños eran en realidad.....

----------


## Jmac

*En El Laboratorio*

no mas lejos de ser la guarida de Frankenstain, pero a lo informatico donde se intentaba deserrollar lo mas novedoso en dicha ciencia, desde un ordenador como los jugadores ajedrecistas, los ordenadores PC del Columbia ( curioso 8086), lo ultimo en videocondolas y como no maquinas ALFA...

----------


## Jmac

clones reprogramados para fastidiar a todo lo que se menea, nada mas enpezar el espectaculo en la precentacion yo soy...

- Si si babemos quien eres por eso te vamos a fastidiar y o te quitas la chistera o te la quitamos nosotros...

----------


## dreaigon

....O´Ma se envalentonó y les dijo-  Dejadme u os hechizaré con mi varita mágica, los clones no paraban así que O´Ma sacó su varita y.....

----------


## ign

...transformó a los clones en auténticas botellas de cerveza Guinnes. O'Malley sonrió y se dispuso a bebérselas todas. A falta de un pincho de tortilla decente para acompañar, O'Malley se quitó la chistera y sacó...

----------


## Sabrina

... un huevo!! lo tiró al aire, esperando que pronunciando las palabras mágicas cayera algo para acompañar, pero se quedo patidifuso cuando vió que lo que le había caido en sus brazos no era un pincho de tortilla sino nada mas y nada menos que...

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Juan Pincha? ¿De dónde sales tú?

 -Pues mirá no sé, yo sólo estaba huyendo del locó de Eidan, cuadno me metí por una tubería y salí de este huevo mirá vos...-

----------


## jose ALBERTO

NO TE VOY A EXPLICAR EL TRUCO!!!!!!!!!!!por mucho que me lo pidas porque se que te mueres de ganas de saberlo para añadirlo a tu expectaculo.Entonces...

----------

